# Sorteggi Champions League quarti: Juve - Bayern



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

*Aggiornamento*:

Ecco i sorteggi dei quarti di finale della Champions League

Malaga - Borussia Dortmund
Real Madrid - Galatasaray
Paris Saint Germain - Barcellona
Bayern Monaco -Juventus



Usiamo questo topic per i sorteggi di Champions League validi per i quarti di finali, che saranno eseguiti venerdì 15 marzo dalle ore 12. 

Le squadre qualificate ai quarti di finali sono le seguenti:

*PSG
Juventus
Barcellona
Real Madrid
Galtasaray
Borussia Dortmund
Malaga
Bayern Monaco*

da quest'anno ci saranno i sorteggi anche per le semifinali 

*Dove vedere i sorteggi di Champions League live?
*
Saranno trasmessi su Sky Calcio 1 oppure si potranno direttamente vedere *gratis *dal sito ufficiale della UEFA


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

sorteggio in semifinale?cosi può truccare meglio!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

ma dai pure per le semifinali c'è il sorteggio...

Bayern-Galatasaray
Juve-Barca
Real-Borussia
PSG-Porto


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2013)

Real-Barça
Bayern-Borussia
Juve-Galatasaray
PSG-Porto/Malaga

Uscisse così comincerei a nutrire speranze di arrivare in finale. Ma ci vorrebbe un ano esagerato.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Fossi nella Juventus avrei paura solamente del Dortmund e del Madrid. La prima perchè ha tutte le caratteristiche per difendersi bene e mettere in crisi la Juve. La seconda perchè Mourinho è un volpone fortunato. 

Il Barca con questa Juventus se ne va a casa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

se invece li vogliono truccare dovrebbero fare
Real-Porto
Barca-Galatasaray
Juve-PSG
Bayern-Borussia


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2013)

Ora mi concentrerò in quello che mi riesce meglio dal 1997 e cioè gufare la Rube in Champions. Speriamo che becchino il Bayern così li gufo live perché ho un amico che vive là antijuventino anche lui che mi ospiterebbe.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Non me ne frega assolutamente nulla. Tanto già so che...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fossi nella Juventus avrei paura solamente del Dortmund e del Madrid. La prima perchè ha tutte le caratteristiche per difendersi bene e mettere in crisi la Juve. La seconda perchè Mourinho è un volpone fortunato.
> 
> Il Barca con questa Juventus se ne va a casa.



Il BVB è troppo giovane.Ad oggi il Bayern è la vera favorita,essendo fortissima in ogni reparto,a ruota il Real,per il c.... di Mou.


----------



## almilan (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega assolutamente nulla. Tanto già so che...



è da qualche giorno che anch'io penso a ciò che pensi tu (probabilmente credo sia la stessa cosa)


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Attenzione a non farvi venire un infarto complessivo nel caso succeda quel che voi pensate.Sono sopravvisuto alla coppe dei fessi dell'inter,figuriamoci ai g.........


comunque ora si tifa per le italiane rimaste,quindi la Juve si faccia valere.


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fossi nella Juventus avrei paura solamente del Dortmund e del Madrid. La prima perchè ha tutte le caratteristiche per difendersi bene e mettere in crisi la Juve. La seconda perchè Mourinho è un volpone fortunato.
> 
> Il Barca con questa Juventus se ne va a casa.



A Dortmund e Real aggiungici il Bayern, che a mio avviso è la vera favorita per la vittoria finale. 
Curiosità:cosa ti fa pensare che il Barça contro di noi andrebbe a casa?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

No dai non credo che la Rube possa vincere la Champions sarabbe il colmo.

L'unica cosa è che loro giocaserro anche al Camp Nou saprebbero comunque gestire la pressione, anche se per tanti è la prima esperienza in CL. La rube non credo possa giocarsela con bayern, real e barca pero non prenderebbero più di 2/3 gol e se escono sarà per differenza reti


----------



## Mou (13 Marzo 2013)

Juventus - Malaga
PSG - Galatasaray
Bayern - Real Madrid
Barcellona - B. Dortmund


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Juventus- Galatasaray
Real Madrid-Malaga
Barcellona- Bayern Monaco
B.dortmund-Psg


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund
Barcellona-Bayern Monaco
Juventus-Galatasary 
PSG-Malaga


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund
> Barcellona-Bayern Monaco
> Juventus-Galatasary
> PSG-Malaga



Quoto tutto. Praticamente, Juve già in finale e le altre che si ammazzano tra di loro


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund
> Barcellona-Bayern Monaco
> Juventus-Galatasary
> PSG-Malaga


e vincendo si becca psg-Malaga no va beh se finisce cosi vai platini


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Galatasaray e malaga verrano sorteggiate con 2 big, sono squadre senza appeal e una di loro in semifinale non sarebbe positivo per la uefa.
Io credo: 

Borussia Malaga
Bayern Galatasaray
Real Juventus
Barca Psg


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto. Praticamente, Juve già in finale e le altre che si ammazzano tra di loro


La logica Uefa dovrebbe essere questa, vediamo se ci becco. I quarti dell'anno passato pure mi sembrarono troppo ben orchestrati, penso che quelli di quest'anno possano andare in questo modo: la Juventus becca la più abbordabile insieme all'amato PSG del presidente, le altre quattro quindi si scannano vicendevolmente dall'altra parte del tabellone, con menzione particolare per il Barcellona che becca per lei la più tosta, cioè il Bayern. L'unico dubbio ce l'ho sulla disposizione del tabellone e sull'eventuale accoppiamento del PSG, sulla Juve metto la mano sul fuoco che beccherà il Galatasaray(al massimo il Malaga).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;145800 ha scritto:


> e vincendo si becca psg-Malaga no va beh se finisce cosi vai platini


Nah, le semifinali sarebbero certamente Juventus-PSG.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Vince il Real la CL quest'anno è scritto.

Poi i Real è l'unica squadra che conosce le favorite
Il barca orma non riesce piu a strusciarla con i blancos.
Il bayern monaco ci ha vinto l'anno scorso, Mourinho non ci casca un'altra volta
Il Borussia ci hanno già giocato, Mourinho non ci casca un'altra volta 

L'unica forse è la Rube che il Real non conosce. Ma Mourinho conosce troppo bene il calcio italiano.

E' l'anno del Real


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

*Nella prova sono uscite queste sfide*


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;146333 ha scritto:


> *Nella prova sono uscite queste sfide*



Hmm si sono tutte giuste scometto che al posto del Barcellona ci sarà il Malaga


----------



## Tobi (14 Marzo 2013)

speriamo vada cosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Solo con noi le prove si son riconfermati pari pari il giorno dopo, adesso si ribalteranno in favore della Juve che beccherà il Galatasaray o il Malaga, 100/100


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Marzo 2013)

ovviamente beccheranno le ciofeche del gruppo o al limite il psg (che è un'altra squadra ridicola). 

nel 2010 carletto diede il là alla vittoria interista, quest'anno lo farà con la juve.


----------



## Sheldon92 (15 Marzo 2013)

Si vedrá in diretta sul sito UEFA?


----------



## Harvey (15 Marzo 2013)

Se potessi scegliere manderei il Real o il Dortmund alla Juve, peccato prenderanno il Malaga, lo asfalteranno e ci derideranno per essere arrivati secondi nel girone con questi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Al tabellone hanno messo cosi solo casualità? :

Real-bayern
Barcellona-Borussia
Malaga-Psg
Juventus-Galatasaray


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2013)

Prendiamo il Barça, ormai è scritto.


----------



## Harvey (15 Marzo 2013)

Poi il 12 Aprile ci sarà un ulteriore sorteggio per le semifinali


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Si vedrá in diretta sul sito UEFA?



Si


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prendiamo il Barça, ormai è scritto.



se come no, secondo me o malaga o galatasaray, finale juve -real 





Harvey ha scritto:


> Poi il 12 Aprile ci sarà un ulteriore sorteggio per le semifinali



ah si? ma non si fanno già oggi?


----------



## Harvey (15 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;146801 ha scritto:


> ah si? ma non si fanno già oggi?



No quest'anno hanno modificato la formula...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Io dico che sarà Juve-Bayern


----------



## Harvey (15 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dico che sarà Juve-Bayern



Speriamo non sia come il pronostico dove prevedevi che col Barcellona passavamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> No quest'anno hanno modificato la formula...



ah non lo sapevo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

In ogni caso la Juve ha altissime possibilità di prendere un sorteggio abbordabile dal momento che sono nettamente superiori a 3/7.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Vai Platini fammi vincere 50 euri  scommesso con un mio amico gobbo che la juve si becca o malaga o galatasaray


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;146808 ha scritto:


> Vai Platini fammi vincere 50 euri  scommesso con un mio amico gobbo che la juve si becca o malaga o galatasaray


 ce l'hai già in saccoccia.


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Marzo 2013)

Spero Juve BVB


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ce l'hai già in saccoccia.



 come vincere soldi facili facili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Malaga... 95% di possibilità per la Juventus


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Malaga-Borussia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Borussia in semifinale, per la Juve ci sono ancora PSG e Galatasaray(la favorita per Conte).


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Real Madrid - Galatasaray


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Se vabbè, ma che sfide sono ? Alla Juve mi sa che va il PSG.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Real-Galatasaray


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Psg- Barcelllona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

ahahahah PSG-Barca


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma che roba eh??? Real galacoso?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dico che sarà Juve-Bayern


----------



## Marilson (15 Marzo 2013)

bayern, la juve passa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Juve-Bayern


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Malaga-Borussia 
Real Madrid - Galatasaray 
Psg- Barcelllona 
Bayern-*Juventus*


----------



## Marilson (15 Marzo 2013)

avrei preferito il barça, ma con tanti dubbi che il barcellona avrebbe potuto davvero soffrire il gioco della juve. L'avversario perfetto era il Real, ma a sto punto bayern di lusso. Evitate le scarsissime


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2013)

Il c.ulo di Mourinho 
Sorteggio durissimo, probabilmente usciremo.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dico che sarà Juve-Bayern





Il Bayern è uno squadrone,per me la più forte al mondo,è andata malissimo alla Juve.La partita con l'Arsenal non fa testo,dove hanno preparato di menta la partita sottovalutandola.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

potevamo averlo noi il psg.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma che **** che ha Mourinho, un anno si becca l'Apoel Nicosia, l'anno dopo il Galatasaray.


----------



## Harvey (15 Marzo 2013)

Dai non male vanno avanti Dortmund, Real e Barcellona anche se la Juve passasse... Poteva andare peggio!


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2013)

Il solito clamoroso kulo di Mourinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Le forti hanno beccato tutte le scarse: il Barcellona ridurrà a brandelli il PSG, il Borussia spazza via il Malaga e il Real tritura il Galatasaray. L'unica interessante è proprio Bayern-Juventus.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

ho perso 50 euri o.o dov'è platini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

manco una l'ho azzeccata...l'unica in bilico è Juve-Bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma pure il barca gioca sempre la seconda in casa??


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le forti hanno beccato tutte le scarse: il Barcellona ridurrà a brandelli il PSG, il Borussia spazza via il Malaga e il Real tritura il Galatasaray.



Già contando che il Psg la prima la gioca in casa ma senza ibra.


----------



## de sica (15 Marzo 2013)

Il bayern monaco è uno dei peggiori avversari che poteva prendere la juve.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2013)

Non male dai, il Bayern è avversario sempre ostico e duro a morire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

cmq secondo me l'hanno truccati...già il fatto che vogliono fare il sorteggio pure per le semifinali la dice lunga


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Io dico che la vincente della CL uscirà da Bayern Monaco-Juventus.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

iniziano martedì?


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2013)

La seconda in casa contro una squadra come il Bayern è devastante. Abbiamo pochissime possibilità.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq secondo me l'hanno truccati...già il fatto che vogliono fare il sorteggio pure per le semifinali la dice lunga



Esatammente che robaccia. Finale Barca-Real quello che vogliono


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

se la Juve esce, la Champions la vince il Real...l'anno scorso sono usciti ai rigori, se passavano ammazzavano il Chelsea


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che la vincente della CL uscirà da Bayern Monaco-Juventus.



Se non va il Real in finale può essere,altrimenti Mou in partita secca è imbattibile.


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Marzo 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> bayern, la juve passa



Quoto


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2013)

Praticamente il quadro delle semifinali è già scritto.


----------



## de sica (15 Marzo 2013)

Quindi sorteggeranno più avanti le semifinali? mi ricordo che già si stabilivano dopo i quarti


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se la Juve esce, la Champions la vince il Real...l'anno scorso sono usciti ai rigori, se passavano ammazzavano il Chelsea



La vincerà il BVB.

Il BVB ha dominato il Real Madrid


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatammente che robaccia. Finale Barca-Real quello che vogliono



io di solito non credo mai a queste cose, però dopo aver visto una roba del genere e dopo che ho scoperto che faranno i sorteggi pure per le semifinali, penso anche io che vogliono Barca-Real in finale...come l'anno scorso


----------



## Prinz (15 Marzo 2013)

Per me è una sfida equilibrata, non vedo tutta questa superiorità del Bayern, anzi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Quindi sorteggeranno più avanti le semifinali? mi ricordo che già si stabilivano dopo i quarti



questa volta fanno il sorteggio pure per le semifinali


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma poi per quale motivo il barcellona gioca sempre la seconda in casa??????


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> La vincerà il BVB.
> 
> Il BVB ha dominato il Real Madrid



ai gironi...in semifinale potrebbe pure passare il Borussia, ma in Finale credo che hanno poche possibilità


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

La piu facile e per il Barca secondo me, le altre piu o meno sono squadra il Psg sono ibra dipendenti, contando che la prima il Psg la gioca in casa ma senza Ibra, al ritorno Ibra ci sarà ma gli prenderà il mal di CL.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Semifinali
Real-Juve/Bayern
Barca-Borussia


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi per quale motivo il barcellona gioca sempre la seconda in casa??????



è un caso, la prima che esce gioca in casa e il Psg e uscita per prima


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Si vabbe ma ste sapagnole hanno piu fondoschina dell´Inter


----------



## Harvey (15 Marzo 2013)

Per il Dortmund sono contento, ha avuto un girone di ferro e anche dopo ha beccato la peggiore seconda considerando che il Real non poteva prenderlo avendolo nel girone, meritano le semifinali più di tutti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si vabbe ma ste sapagnole hanno piu fondoschina dell´Inter



Quest'anno si parlava che rischiavano di non avere neanche una squadra ai quarti e alla fine tra furto real, rimonta barcellona e miracolo malaga si sono presentati con tre squadre


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;146868 ha scritto:


> è un caso, la prima che esce gioca in casa e il Psg e uscita per prima



Si ma sono 3 anni che quarti e semifinali giocano la prima fuori e poi in casa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Per me passano Juve, Real, PSG e Borussia.


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2013)

Se dovessimo passare in semifinale sarebbe meglio Mourinho. La partita secca lo Special One non la fallisce MAI.


----------



## Butcher (15 Marzo 2013)

Si sorteggiano anche le semifinali?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo passare in semifinale sarebbe meglio Mourinho. La partita secca lo Special One non la fallisce MAI.


Per me giusto che avete preso una grande, alla fine agli ottavi vi siete presi il celtic.

Chiaro il Real aveva giocato con lo United era scontato un turno facile per loro


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma nooo ma non potevano fare 1 partita per giorno -.- una martedi l'altra il mercoledi e le altre due una martedi e l'altra mercoledi cavolo cosi o guardo la diretta o mi perdo qualche partita 





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma sono 3 anni che quarti e semifinali giocano la prima fuori e poi in casa.



E lo so, secondo me e tutto taroccato da molto tempo


----------



## Harvey (15 Marzo 2013)

La Juve giocherà di sabato con l'inter a Milano e tre giorni dopo (martedì) a Monaco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Marzo 2013)

Oddio Leonardo che chiede ad Anna Billo' di sposarlo in diretta! Ahah


----------



## Harvey (15 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Oddio Leonardo che chiede ad Anna Billo' di sposarlo in diretta! Ahah



Serio? :|


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2013)

Idolo Lenoardo


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Oddio Leonardo che chiede ad Anna Billo' di sposarlo in diretta! Ahah



 impazzito


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Serio? :|



Si si seriamente!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

ora c'è L'Europa League

Fenerbache-Lazio


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

*Europa League:*

Chelsea-Rubin Kazan
Tottenham-Basilea
Fenerbahce-*Lazio*
Benfica-Newcastle​


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Chelsea e Tottenham in semifinale...tosta per la Lazio


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chelsea e Tottenham in semifinale...tosta per la Lazio



Per me invece non è affatto facile come sorteggio. Il Rubin è da sempre una squadra tosta, mentre ilBasilea sono due anni che sta giocando su ottimi livelli. 
Comunque fra Lazio e Fenerbahce andata e ritorno a porte chiuse.


----------



## Harvey (15 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chelsea e Tottenham in semifinale...tosta per la Lazio



Il Chelsea ha dimostrato di poter uscire con tutti, per non parlare del Tottenham di ieri sera... Comunque per me escono a sto giro coi Turchi, ci spero


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Alla Juve è andata abbastanza male. Il Bayern è tosta, e se passano beccano il Real in semifinale


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Leonardo a premium ha gli occhi lucidi  gli avrà detto di si


----------



## Serginho (15 Marzo 2013)

Il Fenerbahce è la più scarsa rimasta, ottimo sorteggio per la Lazio


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alla Juve è andata abbastanza male. Il Bayern è tosta, e se passano beccano il Real in semifinale



devono ancora pescare le semifinali pero


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Ah, si rifanno i sorteggi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, si rifanno i sorteggi?



si


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma la regola è cambiata da quest'anno...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, si rifanno i sorteggi?



si  nuova regola di questa stagione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

però che palle così non posso fare previsioni


----------



## robs91 (15 Marzo 2013)

Caso strano nessun derby inglese in Europa League.Visto che non hanno più squadre in Champions puntano a farle arrivare in fondo nella coppetta di riserva.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Caso strano nessun derby inglese in Europa League.Visto che non hanno più squadre in Champions puntano a farle arrivare in fondo nella coppetta di riserva.



vogliono Chelsea-Tottenham


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi, questo è un topic sui sorteggi di Champions. L'Europa League non c'entra nulla


----------



## Marilson (15 Marzo 2013)

trovo scandaloso questa roba dei sorteggi fino alle semifinali, ne va tantissimo della credibilità della competizione. Bisogna fare un unico sorteggio agli ottavi e scegliendo in quella sede gli abbinamenti sulla base di un tabellone tennistico


----------



## Fry Rossonero (15 Marzo 2013)

godo! forza grande Bayern!!

ma sorteggi anche per le semi? ma dai in uefa si sono ri******
sorteggeranno anche le finaliste


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Mourinho è un uomo che ha fatto chiaramente un patto con il diavolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Già contando che il Psg la prima la gioca in casa ma senza ibra.


Ma Ibra o senza Ibra, in casa o meno, il Barcellona ne farà poltiglia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me anche pero almeno sulla "carta" c'era piu divertimento e invece :S


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Aggiornato il primo post con i sorteggi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Credo che il Bayern sia la peggior avversario possibile(magari insieme al Real)per la Juve. Credo, infatti, che col Barça avrebbero avuto più chances, staremo a vedere.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2013)

intanto han beccato il ritorno in casa... speriamo bene


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma Gomez rientra?


----------



## sheva90 (15 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo sorteggio, anche perché poi c'è il Barca nel caso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ottimo sorteggio, anche perché poi c'è il Barca nel caso.



no rifanno i sorteggi


----------



## Principe (15 Marzo 2013)

Sta cosa di rifare i sorteggi e' mafia pura , cmq speriamo escano speriamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Vabbè dai, passano Real, Barça, Borussia e Juve. In semifinale Real alla Juve e Barcellona al Dortmund, poi in finale la Juve batte il Dortmund per vendicarsi del '97


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

La rube anche se dovesse passare, giocherebbe la prima semifinale con gente importante fuori visto che hanno tantissimi gialli


----------



## Tom! (15 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi però non ci gufate!
Il due aprile ci sarà già una bella concentrazione di energia negativa tra interisti e napolisti.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però non ci gufate!
> Il due aprile ci sarà già una bella concentrazione di energia negativa tra interisti e napolisti.



I napoletani gufano qualsiasi squadra italiana,sono rosiconi per natura.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Marzo 2013)

per la juve è un brutto sorteggio perchè anche ammesso che passi sarà sicurissima che nessuna tra real barcellona e borussia uscirà


----------



## Tom! (15 Marzo 2013)

Se una tra bayern e juve dovesse vincere la champions (sgrat..) ci sarebbe da fare una statua perché significherebbe farsi 3 finali:
quarti: bayern-juve
semifinale: xxx- barca/real/borussia
finale xxx- barca/real/borussia


----------



## de sica (15 Marzo 2013)

L'ultimo anno in cui sono mancate squadre inglesi nei quarti è stato il '96.Quel anno vinse proprio la juve,in finale contro l'ajax.Un segnale in più che i gobbi quest anno vincono


----------

